# Vacant Regional Rep Position : South Wales



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

We are looking for a Regional Rep for the region of South Wales for the TTOC, and we are looking for a volunteer who is willing to take this on, and support their local TT members by representing the TTOC in their local area.

Mark (conclechi) has held this post for the las 3.5 years, but due to personal commitments he has had to step down. I would like to take this opportunity to thank Mark for all his hard work and support for the club during his time in this role.

The Regional Reps role:

• Representing the TTOC
• A point of contact for members
• Organising monthly or 2-3 monthly local meets around your area
• Posting future meets on the TTOC calendar and also writing short paragraph summaries in the Past futures section of the TTOC to keep the forum looking alive and busy, and some of your write ups will also get used in the absoluTTe magazine
• Helping recruit new members (at meets/events, leaving flyers on TT's , over the internet etc&#8230;.)
• Try to get to know your local Audi dealerships, maybe seek possibility of placing TTOC flyers on TT's sold at Audi
• Pushing forward anything that might benefit the TTOC, such as merchandise sales
• Help any new Reps in the future where possible, you will know a lot more than them at first
• Keep your personal contact details upto date on the TTOC, and post on the TTOC when you are away on business or holiday
• Try to attend if possible, large events such as Audi Driver International and our own annual evenTT

Anybody who is interested, or wanting to know more information should drop me a PM on this forum. Only serious applications please, and i would prefer it if i received PM's about this, rather than posts on this topic.

Thanks very much

Paul / Redscouse
TTOC Rep Sec


----------

